# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  цветной телевизор

## sooltan

Продам телевизор цветной, рабочий, 3УСЦТ. Таирово. Символически 60 грн.

----------


## darulka

Самовывоз? давайте торговаться, пишите в лс.!

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## phosphor

Отличная цена !

----------


## ((OLYSHKA))

> Отличная цена !


 
а я смотрю Вы любите сувать нос в чужие дела!!!!!

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## ukrgreking

а для какой цели его можно купить? зачем?

----------


## Aleliren

> а для какой цели его можно купить? зачем?


  Например, если с дачи утянут, то не жалко, а если не утянут, то какой-то досуг как-никак. У меня на даче Электрон с форума за 50 грн купленный. Нормальный вариант.

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## Андрей 555

Скиньте в личку ваш номер телефона.

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ТВ на дачу.

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## alex_next72

Скиньте ваш номер телефона

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## Евсений

60 грн это я так понимаю ты мне дашь? что-бы я его вывез?

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## огогого

он точно работает?

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## iii3065

Позвоните 0984373750 если рабочий,приеду заберу без торга.

----------


## sooltan

Позвонил - нет ответа.

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## Ihor Boev

куплю трасформатор

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## gao

> Например, если с дачи утянут, то не жалко, а если не утянут, то какой-то досуг как-никак. У меня на даче Электрон с форума за 50 грн купленный. Нормальный вариант.


 Его утянуть ещё здоровье иметь надо. Для дачи супер, меди в нём почти нет, никто не возьмёт.

----------


## sooltan

Символическая цена осталась.

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## Nordic

Б\У Жидкокристаллический телевизор, в отличном состоянии.
Диагональ экран 32 дюйма. ЕВРОПЕЙСКАЯ сборка! Цвет черный.

----------


## sooltan

> Б\У Жидкокристаллический телевизор, в отличном состоянии.
> Диагональ экран 32 дюйма. ЕВРОПЕЙСКАЯ сборка! Цвет черный.


 Если вы хотите поменять на мой то пожалуйста. Но человек видимо просто заблудился в форуме.

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

an

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## Кактус69

Еще остался? )))

----------


## Кактус69

Боюсь спрашивать за цену.... Столько времени прошло и не отдали и не выкинули... )))

----------


## Кактус69

> Сохранился на даче. 
> 150 грн.


 Уже девятый год в продаже. )))

----------


## sooltan

Трогательная забота.

----------


## sooltan

ап

----------


## sooltan

fg

----------

